#ubuntu-us-la 2011-08-17
<r2d2rogers> l
<r2d2rogers> heh
<Robdgreat> wow, I haven't ragequit mc in a while
<r2d2rogers> ah?
<r2d2rogers> creepers or zombies?
<Robdgreat> lava
<Robdgreat> I either dug straight down or fell in after not digging straight down
<Robdgreat> probably the former
<Robdgreat> wait, creepers or zombies? I'm chicken, man. This was on smp
<r2d2rogers> ahhhh
<r2d2rogers> ;)
<Robdgreat> and I failed at the s
<Robdgreat> I had just found 4 diamonds, and dropped 'em in a chest
<Robdgreat> I dug a branch mine off the basement area where my tracks end under the house
<r2d2rogers> gee
<Robdgreat> also raised the ceiling to about 10 and put a tree farm
<Robdgreat> I had recently unloaded the valuable stuff
<Robdgreat> some iron ore mostly, and the diamonds
<r2d2rogers> cool
<Robdgreat> It is strongly recommended that you break all your firefox plugins, and we will bother you about it until you do
<Robdgreat> -_-
<r2d2rogers> http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/04/intricate-3d-printed-gaming-dice.html
<Robdgreat> you should follow abraham nedderman on g+
<Robdgreat> he's the dice creator
<r2d2rogers> cool
